# WW2 Crashed Warbirds In North Germany



## Wesermarco (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello! I live near Bremen in Germany. I search a Site or Register or List so i can read about crashed warbirds in North Germany 1939-1945,shot down or crashed etc.
The people there have seen this was to old or they are dying in last time......

Can you help me please?

Sorry for my bad english write/spoke her....


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 23, 2009)

So....you're looking for crash sites to visit? Is that what you're after?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 23, 2009)

I think he's looking for a crash site registry so that loved ones can make a final visit in their lifetimes. Sad actually. I feel for his friends and family that they cannot let go.


----------



## Wesermarco (Jul 24, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 26, 2009)

Well, a quick Google search turned up a couple. I haven't read these in-depth, but they mention cities/towns/villages. That should get you pointed in the right direction. Sometimes the sites themselves are nothing spectacular (maybe an odd piece of metal on the edge of some field, or a shallow ditch left by a bellied-in bomber)...its the search, and getting to talk to people who lived there and remember the events, THAT is the fun:

Recovery teams head to WWII crash sites in Germany | Stars and Stripes

Missing Air Crew Forums: WWII Missing from Ted Darcy

Army staff sergeant digs WWII crash sites [Archive] - Marine Corps Community for USMC Marine Veterans

BBC - WW2 People's War - The Dam Buster Pilots

WWII Aircraft Crash Sites. - World War 2 Talk

DefenseLink News Release: Missing WWII Airmen is Identified


----------

